# Rope Work



## skinny_water

Wanted to offer it up to forum members before I take it to the local builders.  Done with Para-cord so colors are available.  Non-Cotton based so it holds up over time.  Turn around is 2-3 days for local.  Shipping can be easily arranged. $150 for Black, $170 for colors.  Can do tiller extensions also, price negotiable based on length and type. 

Vantage 









HPX18









BT









Lake&Bay









Bohemian









PM or Skinnywaterflyfishing at yahoo

Richard


----------



## AfterHours2

I was actually just pondering on doing some wrap work to my ecc tiller extension, but after seeing your work, I think it's best to leave it to the professional. That looks awesome and as soon as I have some boating downtime I will be sending it to you. Possibly a grab rail too if it's possible. Shipping is going to be a little bit of a pain but well worth it for the quality.


----------



## skinny_water

Might be able to work something out. If we find someone else in the area that also wants something done I have close family in Clairmont/Orlando area.


----------



## Tarponator

I have always loved rope work on steering wheels and especially on the destroyer steering wheel. I, however have a 5 spoke wheel. Are you able to do your rope art on these types of wheels? If so I am def interested.


----------



## skinny_water

PM sent.


----------



## skinny_water

If your boat is going I be sitting the next couple days it's a great opportunity to send you wheel, grab bar, or tiller in for some custom rope work!


----------



## Solsticefishing

If you make it over to Orlando area send me a PM. I would like to have a couple things done on my boat. Thanks!


----------



## skinny_water

> If you make it over to Orlando area send me a PM. I would like to have a couple things done on my boat. Thanks!


I'm going to be over in Central FL towards te end of the month. Shoot me a PM on what your looking for.


----------



## Surfincb

That last blue is awesome!


----------



## skinny_water

> That last blue is awesome!


Thanks! The color chart is pretty big. Very easy to match a custom skiff. 

http://www.parachute-cord.com/newcamo.htm


----------



## captain._nate

> That last blue is awesome!


dats my wheel. richard does awesome work.


----------



## DEEK

Thanks Richard
Just got my wheel back, sent it Mon. got it back Thur. Got the Nate blue on my ECC Lostmen, looks great. If you want a great job done fast look no further.


----------



## captain._nate

i suggest coating the blue rope work with something. it picks up a lot of crap.


----------



## East_Cape

Clear Varnish


----------



## skinny_water

> i suggest coating the blue rope work with something.  it picks up a lot of crap.


Something to think about. Nate runs his Vantage castnet in hand.


----------



## captain._nate

dirt = crap

id still treat it with something.


----------



## skinny_water

Still doing wheels. I am going to extend out the $150 until the end of August for microskiff. After September 1st it goes up to $200 

Custom color +$25
Two tone +$50


----------



## Islander

Any pics of a Carbon Marine tiller handle? Thanks. The wheels look awesome!


----------



## skinny_water

Lost the original photo too a broken cell phone. Here is a screen shot of a CM tiller handle I did a couple months ago.


----------



## skinny_water

This is the completed two tone wheel that was on the BT Elite at Icast.


----------



## Godzuki86

That looks awesome. I want to have mine to you last week in august when I get back from the keys. How hot does the black paracord get?

Andy


----------



## skinny_water

It doesn't get hot.  Cooler under the sun and warm in the winter so your not grabbing a cold metal wheel.  

"Cool" Grey deck









Black ropework


----------



## FlyFisherK

Just got my wheel back today from skinny water. Guy does awesome work and is super fast on the turnover. Only took him a day to do my wheel. If you ever need any rope work done this is the guy to do it and its cheap!


----------



## skinny_water

Looks super classy on an older HB. Fits right in!


----------



## devrep

if you get into Orlando anytime I'd like to get my wheel done.


----------



## skinny_water

> if you get into Orlando anytime I'd like to get my wheel done.


Or you can do what all the cool kids are doing and mail it over.


----------



## skinny_water

A couple more recent wheels that I have completed

HB









BT Lightning









BT Elite


----------



## paint it black

Awesome work, man!


----------



## el9surf

Let me know if you are ever in Orlando. I have both a steering wheel as well as the steps on my platform that I would like to do.


----------



## skinny_water

> Awesome work, man!



Thanks! Just shipped out 3 more this past week and a CM tiller extension.


----------



## AfterHours2

Have any pics of the CM extension. Would like to get mine done and want some ideas..


----------



## skinny_water

> Have any pics of the CM extension. Would like to get mine done and want some ideas..


The knots are a little off camber so that they fit in your hand properly.  The color is Charcoal Grey.


----------



## Net 30

> Have any pics of the CM extension. Would like to get mine done and want some ideas..
> 
> 
> 
> The knots are a little off camber so that they fit in your hand properly.  The color is Charcoal Grey.
Click to expand...


Looks like Fido thinks it's his new chew toy…….


----------



## skinny_water

Still doing a bunch of wheels! You can now check them out on my business page.

https://m.facebook.com/restlesswaters


----------



## hurricane bubba

skinny_water said:


> Still doing a bunch of wheels! You can now check them out on my business page.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/restlesswaters


I will be in town next week. Is there enough room in your schedule for me to drop off a steering wheel and pick up prior to departing at the end of the week? Black or navy blue?

Thanks,
Bubba


----------

